# ATCEMS hiring



## NomadicMedic (Jan 8, 2017)

I saw this on FB and thought I'd share. 

ATCEMS has opened the first EMS Medic-I Field hiring process of 2017 as we continue to increase our staffing for our new 42 hour work week.  We are accepting applications until February 6th, 2017 for all certification levels.  Individuals who meet the minimum requirements http://bit.ly/2hXRpxT and have their AEMT and EMT-B can apply at: http://bit.ly/2iGPkY8.  Paramedics are eligible to apply for our new Medic-I Field Modified (paramedic only) here: http://bit.ly/2iVEhI5.  Check out samples of our new shift schedules http://bit.ly/2iJK3Ns and new FAQ page http://bit.ly/2iGPChL and apply today!


----------



## TransportJockey (Jan 8, 2017)

I saw the modified process for medics, and I must say I'm interested 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## VentMonkey (Jan 8, 2017)

Austin seems like a cool city, but how hard are their people getting ran these days?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 8, 2017)

TransportJockey said:


> I saw the modified process for medics, and I must say I'm interested
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk




Still have to be a basic for a year.


----------



## STXmedic (Jan 8, 2017)

DEmedic said:


> Still have to be a basic for a year.


1 year is certainly better than 3. I must say, I'm a fan of their new medical director.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jan 8, 2017)

DEmedic said:


> Still have to be a basic for a year.


One year at a salary that approaches medic pay at a lot of places 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## VentMonkey (Jan 8, 2017)

TransportJockey said:


> One year at a salary that approaches medic pay at a lot of places


Is there is COLA? And do they pay all comers, medic or not the same I'd wonder. Again, cool town, but at this point it would be very hard for a fella like me to step back into that role, even for a year.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jan 8, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> Is there is COLA? And do they pay all comers, medic or not the same I'd wonder. Again, cool town, but at this point it would be very hard for a fella like me to step back into that role, even for a year.


I could do it. And I'll ask a friend that works there. Besides I'd probably get a prn gig nearby just to keep in practice 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## RocketMedic (Jan 8, 2017)

19.42 an hour on a 42-hour work week is approximately $43k a year. Not exactly high-class living in Austin.

FWIW, we @ Creek hypothetically work 42-hour workweeks (either 3 48 + 1 24 or 2-48 2-36) and we're considerably healthier than that.


----------



## VentMonkey (Jan 8, 2017)

RocketMedic said:


> 19.42 an hour on a 42-hour work week is approximately $43k a year. Not exactly high-class living in Austin.
> 
> FWIW, we @ Creek hypothetically work 42-hour workweeks (either 3 48 + 1 24 or 2-48 2-36) and we're considerably healthier than that.


How do the retirements compare?


----------



## RocketMedic (Jan 8, 2017)

Well, the ATCEMS retirement is _pretty freaking sweet (_roughly comparable to what teachers and other civil servants get) but there's a Trump-sized caveat to it: their attrition % is terrible. 

After 1-2 years, you're functionally making ~50k-ish a year, in an area that doesn't live terribly cheaply and that gets more expensive, in a busy high-performance urban EMS system. IIRC, they don't let you work part-time elsewhere until you clear the probationary period, but I could be wrong there (would need one of their people on here to confirm or deny). They don't RSI, they don't have vents or pumps or run anything other than 911, and they have some pretty serious operational problems and apparently had a reputation for using clinical clearance-pulling as a work-around for terminating people in spite of civil service protections (rumor, but a credible one). 

Not my cup of tea, but it may be yours.

Meanwhile, we're hiring at Creek, and it is growing on me. There's a few things that I don't love, but it's not dealbreaking.


----------



## okayestEMT (Jan 8, 2017)

TransportJockey said:


> I could do it. And I'll ask a friend that works there. Besides I'd probably get a prn gig nearby just to keep in practice
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


I'm 99% sure that once you clear as a medic I (give or take 3-4 months total including the academy) you can pick up open shifts as a medic II as long as you have your paramedic cert, so you wouldn't have to give it up for an entire year. They had just implemented that policy about a year ago due to the need for als providers (not sure if that's still going on).


----------



## VentMonkey (Jan 9, 2017)

okayestEMT said:


> *I'm 99% sure that once you clear as a medic I (give or take 3-4 months total including the academy) you can pick up open shifts as a medic II as long as you have your paramedic cert*, so you wouldn't have to give it up for an entire year. They had just implemented that policy about a year ago due to the need for als providers (not sure if that's still going on).


Well then, their infrastructure and hiring process seems pointless. I would really be interested to hear what a current ATCEMS employee has to offer.


----------



## okayestEMT (Jan 9, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> Well then, their infrastructure and hiring process seems pointless. I would really be interested to hear what a current ATCEMS employee has to offer.


Been a while since I was there and that might have changed with the paramedic only hiring processes they have had.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 9, 2017)

TransportJockey said:


> One year at a salary that approaches medic pay at a lot of places
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk



It's on a 42 hour work week though....so the hourly looks fancy but it's not as much as you'd think.

Just be patient and come work dual medic with me and make 15k a year more than Austin  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 9, 2017)

okayestEMT said:


> I'm 99% sure that once you clear as a medic I (give or take 3-4 months total including the academy) you can pick up open shifts as a medic II as long as you have your paramedic cert, so you wouldn't have to give it up for an entire year. They had just implemented that policy about a year ago due to the need for als providers (not sure if that's still going on).



That's not the case. Once you finish your academy and credentialing process as a Medic I then you finish your probationary year you have to do their ALS academy then ALS credentialing before you can work as a Medic II. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## okayestEMT (Jan 9, 2017)

Handsome Robb said:


> That's not the case. Once you finish your academy and credentialing process as a Medic I then you finish your probationary year you have to do their ALS academy then ALS credentialing before you can work as a Medic II.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm aware of that, this was just a loophole when they needed someone to work a Medic II shift and they had a lot of the Medic I guys who had their medic cert. I know some guys who went through the medic I academy with me that were able to do this after they cleared as a medic I. It might have just been for a short period of time though, not sure if it's still going on.


----------



## TRSpeed (Jan 9, 2017)

@VentMonkey
Keep in mind they are going to 42hr work week so the pay would be like the "Comm" guys. There is no difference in pay if you work a 24hr or 12hr shift. 
Also their is now a "modified-medic 1" so you start at a slightly higher pay which is the 1yr medic 1 pay. 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VentMonkey (Jan 9, 2017)

TRSpeed said:


> @VentMonkey
> Keep in mind they are going to 42hr work week so the pay would be like the "Comm" guys. There is no difference in pay if you work a 24hr or 12hr shift.
> Also their is now a "modified-medic 1" so you start at a slightly higher pay which is the 1yr medic 1 pay.


I think we both know I am not going anywhere anytime soon. 

Also, if it's between going through several hoops to work in a high-volume system as a glorified tech for 1-2 years vs. 25-30 minutes just outside of the same area on a double medic unit with protocols that probably are more to my liking/ preference, and being at an all ALS service, there's hardly a doubt in my mind which service I'd still pick.


----------



## TRSpeed (Jan 9, 2017)

@VentMonkey 
I almost didn't post that because I know you aren't. But figured other people are curious even though I did the work for them. That being said, yes there is many other places that I'd rather go as well. But I think I am going to be joining the dark side. I love being a medic but it's hard when you work 60+hr work weeks for peanuts in pay, not really any different areas of work like nursing or educational progression to further your career. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 9, 2017)

TRSpeed said:


> @VentMonkey
> I almost didn't post that because I know you aren't. But figured other people are curious even though I did the work for them. That being said, yes there is many other places that I'd rather go as well. But I think I am going to be joining the dark side. I love being a medic but it's hard when you work 60+hr work weeks for peanuts in pay, not really any different areas of work like nursing or educational progression to further your career.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Come to Texas.

We have cookies...and good salaries. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jan 9, 2017)

Handsome Robb said:


> Come to Texas.
> 
> We have cookies...and good salaries.
> 
> ...


I prefer snow.  Hence me moving there.


----------



## RocketMedic (Jan 10, 2017)

I'm honestly thinking of Fire myself. I want $$$.


----------



## RocketMedic (Jan 10, 2017)

FireWA1 said:


> I prefer snow.  Hence me moving there.



We call it the Panhandle. It's like the Land Beyond the Wall.


----------



## Old Tracker (Jan 10, 2017)

RocketMedic said:


> We call it the Panhandle. It's like the Land Beyond the Wall.



Yep, the only thing between the Panhandle and Canada is some 3 strand barbed wire fences.


----------



## Grozler (Jan 11, 2017)

This on call business is nonsense IMO. Is this a common practice?


----------



## VentMonkey (Jan 11, 2017)

Grozler said:


> This on call business is nonsense IMO. Is this a common practice?


Seems to be with most of the county 3rd services I have looked into. I equate it to the local fire departments. 

It's common practice for them to be recalled. They're a locally government paid employee. Hardly seems unfair, so long as you're willing to accept it. Who said county employees retirement comes easy?

Waiver: I work for a private who offers a 401k.


----------



## Grozler (Jan 11, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> Seems to be with most of the county 3rd services I have looked into. I equate it to the local fire departments.
> 
> It's common practice for them to be recalled. They're a locally government paid employee. Hardly seems unfair, so long as you're willing to accept it. Who said county employees retirement comes easy?
> 
> Waiver: I work for a private who offers a 401k.


I work for a municipality and have friends who work 3rd service at other places and this concept is nonexistent. Not to say I haven't heard of this but it sounds ridiculous. Just put me on the schedule for OT because I can't do a damn thing with my day otherwise seeing has how I am a phone call away from being forced to work. 

And don't get me started on having to work as a basic for a year to start.


----------



## VentMonkey (Jan 11, 2017)

Grozler said:


> I work for a municipality and have friends who work 3rd service at other places and this concept is nonexistent. Not to say I haven't heard of this but it sounds ridiculous. Just put me on the schedule for OT because I can't do a damn thing with my day otherwise seeing has how I am a phone call away from being forced to work.
> 
> *And don't get me started on having to work as a basic for a year to start*.








On the comment regarding being a basic for a year, I completely agree.


----------



## Grozler (Jan 11, 2017)

My place of work is the granddaddy of "Well that's the way we've always done it" but that doesn't make it right or any less stupid. Plenty of places (like, all of them) are able to hire and assess new paramedics without having them spending a year working as a basic. C'est la vie.


----------



## VentMonkey (Jan 11, 2017)

I think forced OT, mandatory on-call or what have isn't a fine line for me if the service really is one I am interested in working for, and offers most everything I would consider worth leaving my current service for; so definitely not a deal breaker to me.

With that, as far as I have come, and as long as it has taken me to get here, _to me_? It seems unrealistic to take 10 years worth of experience back even if only for a year or two. Is it ego? Perhaps, but also a reason why we're allowed to pick and choose.


----------



## DrParasite (Jan 11, 2017)

Grozler said:


> This on call business is nonsense IMO. Is this a common practice?


It depends on where you go.  Personally, I wouldn't accept a job that required me to be on call without paying me an hourly wage equal to my daily salary for being on call. 

I did have a former coworker who was a rookie career firefighter, so every time there was a sickout, he said he was expected to come in and cover.  This was always last minute, and we had several appointments that he had to cancel last minute because he got called into work at his other job. 

Personally, unless you are paying me 80,000 a year, there is no way you will get me to accept a job that requires on call pay with no compensation. 

It's much different being a firefighter and being recalled due to a major fire in town (those are typically not mandatory recalls, but if you are available, come in for OT).  Being recalled due to staffing issues, or having to be available due to staffing issues means you can't have a life outside of work, and that is not something that appeals to me one bit, because you can be mandatorily recalled at any given time. 

I know some former hospital nurses that were part of this program..... they are former employees because they didn't want to always be on call, and wanted to have a life outside of work.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jan 11, 2017)

Here in Galveston we have one day a month, sometimes two where we are on two hour call. They are changing it in may so that we receive an extra $5/hr if called in. Right now there's no extra compensation other than the overtime pay if called in. But the fact they're trying to change it and get staffing to the point we don't need flex days is encouraging at least. 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 12, 2017)

We have Mandatory OT. You usually have 2 days every three months or so. It's always on the day after your scheduled shift. We're required to stay on the clock until 0815 instead of 0800 and if they don't pop you for coverage you clock out and go home. 

No being on call all day for us. If they need a shift covered mid-shift we just get pestered with telestaff calls, emails and pages until it's filled. Doesn't happen that often though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WolfmanHarris (Jan 12, 2017)

Handsome Robb said:


> Come to Texas.
> We have cookies...and good salaries.



I know pay and cost of living in vastly different areas are hard to compare, BUT I was reading the ATCEMS description out of curiosity and find it hard to believe $19/hr is a good wage. I'm at $42/hr in Ontario. 

Once again, I know these things don't compare at all, but it's still hurting my brain. Then again, I've watched house hunters and seen how cheap housing can be in some areas of the US.


----------



## VentMonkey (Jan 13, 2017)

Seeing how the greater Austin area is typically seen as a fairly cool, hip, and happening place to live, I doubt that translates to affordable.


----------



## RocketMedic (Jan 13, 2017)

It's not at all affordable.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jan 13, 2017)

WilCo is a little more affordable from what I can tell


----------



## OnceAnEMT (Jan 13, 2017)

It depends on what you mean by "greater" Austin area. Downtown, urban Austin isn't cheap, and there is little low-income housing. You have to go out into the nearby cities and their suburbs. That being said, given the traffic in the area, I have grown to consider a 45 minute commute to work the norm.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 13, 2017)

WolfmanHarris said:


> I know pay and cost of living in vastly different areas are hard to compare, BUT I was reading the ATCEMS description out of curiosity and find it hard to believe $19/hr is a good wage. I'm at $42/hr in Ontario.
> 
> Once again, I know these things don't compare at all, but it's still hurting my brain. Then again, I've watched house hunters and seen how cheap housing can be in some areas of the US.



That's CAD, correct? That translates to ~31/Hr in USD at the current rate. Which isn't unheard of at ATCEMS after a few years. If your going to compare wages across international borders you need to address the difference in currency. If you're making the equivalent of 42/hr USD that's awesome, there's literally no EMS job in the U.S. that pays that, not even FDs except maybe on OT. 

Downtown Austin is expensive but there's plenty of affordable areas within a reasonable commute. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RocKetamine (Jan 13, 2017)

There is really no difference in the cost of living in Austin vs Houston, which everyone talks about being so "cheap" to live in. Though thanks to the oil industry Houston rent prices have dropped over the past year or so, but you're still talking about a ~10% difference in prices. 

Most people (myself included) would agree that the quality of life is greater in Austin than most other places in Texas.


----------



## WolfmanHarris (Jan 13, 2017)

Handsome Robb said:


> That's CAD, correct? That translates to ~31/Hr in USD at the current rate. Which isn't unheard of at ATCEMS after a few years. If your going to compare wages across international borders you need to address the difference in currency. If you're making the equivalent of 42/hr USD that's awesome, there's literally no EMS job in the U.S. that pays that, not even FDs except maybe on OT.
> 
> Downtown Austin is expensive but there's plenty of affordable areas within a reasonable commute.
> 
> ...


Except conversion rate makes no sense cross border since you'll find we pay very similar prices for things in our respective currencies. Consumer price index is more reliable, but really it's neither here nor there. 

We have very few steps in our pay scale, hit max in 18mths for my position. Captains make a few bucks an hour more. 

Anyways I don't want to get the off topic warning from a CL  so I'll move on.


----------



## AlexandraMay3155 (Feb 25, 2018)

NomadicMedic said:


> I saw this on FB and thought I'd share.
> 
> Is there another opening soon for the Medic-I Field Paramedic Modified? I am highly interested.


----------



## AlexandraMay3155 (Feb 26, 2018)

NomadicMedic said:


> I saw this on FB and thought I'd share.
> 
> ATCEMS has opened the first EMS Medic-I Field hiring process of 2017 as we continue to increase our staffing for our new 42 hour work week.  We are accepting applications until February 6th, 2017 for all certification levels.  Individuals who meet the minimum requirements http://bit.ly/2hXRpxT and have their AEMT and EMT-B can apply at: http://bit.ly/2iGPkY8.  Paramedics are eligible to apply for our new Medic-I Field Modified (paramedic only) here: http://bit.ly/2iVEhI5.  Check out samples of our new shift schedules http://bit.ly/2iJK3Ns and new FAQ page http://bit.ly/2iGPChL and apply today!


Do you have any information about the 2018 program?


----------



## FoleyArtist (Mar 27, 2018)

ATCEMS is open again. I'm definitely applying. i was just curious what type of living arrangements am i looking at with the base pay and/or the medic I modified pay (year 1)?


----------



## RocketMedic (Mar 27, 2018)

A modest 1-br apartment in Austin, or living out in like Bastrop or something and commuting in.


----------



## Sruiz2169 (Apr 18, 2019)

Austin/Travis County EMS is hiring for the next 2019 Academy.

More information here:









						The Inside Scoop: What’s New in Our Department
					

ATCEMS is implementing departmental changes in 2019 beginning with the hiring process.




					medium.com
				









						EMS Career Opportunities | EMS | AustinTexas.gov - The Official Website of the City of Austin
					






					careers-austintexasems.icims.com


----------

